# 585 (Origin) versus 585 Proteam



## SaddleTime (Nov 23, 2009)

Other than slight differences in paint schemes, is there any difference between 585 (Origin) and 585 Proteam?


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

double post


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

I own the 2007 585 ProTeam. From my research at that time I came to the conclusion that only the colour scheme differed - ie the 585 ProTeam is a 585 Origin with ProTeam colour scheme.

/Ezzy


----------



## SaddleTime (Nov 23, 2009)

Perfect - thanks, ezzy.


----------

